# Purebred CMK Arabian Mare for Lease



## Keepers Quest (Jan 21, 2014)

I am looking to lease out a CMK (Crabbitt, Maynsborrow,,Kellogg) Arabian mare. Ameer Khay is a grand daughter of the great Khemosabi and her other grandsire was the well known malti champion Bar-Ameer+++/
Khay is a proven broodmare and has been started under saddle. 
She is sound and in good condition physically and mentally.
We are just over horsed and it would be nice to let someone enjoy this beautiful girl. Khay is a bay with a blaze and 4 high whites, tons of chrome!
She is about 14.3 hands.
We are not looking to sell her but would offer a co ownership if you leased her and decided she was a horse that you would like to keep in your herd. The terms of lease are simple, take her, breed or ride her, love and care for her and return her when you no longer want her. She can be bred to our palomino foundation quarter horse stallion if you wish.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Keepers Quest said:


> I am looking to lease out a CMK (Crabbitt, Maynsborrow,,Kellogg) Arabian mare. Ameer Khay is a grand daughter of the great Khemosabi and her other grandsire was the well known malti champion Bar-Ameer+++/
> Khay is a proven broodmare and has been started under saddle.
> She is sound and in good condition physically and mentally.
> We are just over horsed and it would be nice to let someone enjoy this beautiful girl. Khay is a bay with a blaze and 4 high whites, tons of chrome!
> ...


I'm sure pictures would greatly help your cause - everybody knows that HFers love pictures! :lol:


----------



## Keepers Quest (Jan 21, 2014)

Keepers Quest said:


> I am looking to lease out a CMK (Crabbitt, Maynsborrow,,Kellogg) Arabian mare. Ameer Khay is a grand daughter of the great Khemosabi and her other grandsire was the well known malti champion Bar-Ameer+++/
> Khay is a proven broodmare and has been started under saddle.
> She is sound and in good condition physically and mentally.
> We are just over horsed and it would be nice to let someone enjoy this beautiful girl. Khay is a bay with a blaze and 4 high whites, tons of chrome!
> ...


 Pedigree can be seen at 
American Khay Arabian
and there is a video at AMEER KHAY - YouTube
also here is a picture. It is not a very good one though.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

How old is this mare and when was the last time she foaled?
Can you post pictures of her foals?
She looks to be a nice mare but you really cant tell from the picture.
I do like her bloodlines. Shalom


----------

